# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Pantanos de Cadiz al 85%. 16-2-10

## ricardoconil

Tras las fuertes lluvias del dìa 15-2-10 los pantanos de la provincia de Cadiz han alcanzado un nuevo máximo en este año hidrologico (85% embalsado con 1523 hc).Tecnicamente a excepción del embalse del Guadalcacin y el de Zahara los restantes embalses ya llegaron al máximo nivel y se encuentran regulados desde mediados  del mes de Enero.
El embalse de Zahara, que hoy se encuentra al 88%, lo dejan llenar a cuenta gotas y el del Guadalcacin, que embalso más de 60hc esta semana, esta ya  al  68%.
Se podrìa decir que los pantanos se encuentran al 100% excepto el del Gudalcacin.

----------


## Xuquer

Excelente noticia si no fuera porque ya empieza a empalagar a algunos residentes  :Frown:    empiezan a estar hartos de tanta agua.

----------

